# Recommended readings?



## Supra Vijai (Apr 18, 2012)

Hey All,

I've recently ordered a couple of books off Amazon by Sgt. Rory Miller - Meditations on Violence and Facing Violence: Preparing for the unexpected, and am really looking forward to their arrival. 

During a chat with my instructor he also recommended anything by Geoff Thompson and I have added a few titles to my wishlist that I would appreciate your thoughts on. The books I am looking at getting next are: 

Watch My Back: A Bouncers Story - Geoff Thompson
Weight training for the martial artist - Geoff Thompson
Force Decisions: A Citizen's Guide - Rory Miller (although I'm not sure if this pertains only to the US or if it would a worthwhile read regardless)
Fighting from your knees - Geoff Thompson

Are there any other specific authors or titles I should be looking out for when getting literature of a similar nature? As someone who for the large part has stayed out of fights or avoided confrontations my entire life, I would say I'm pretty naive when it comes to "real" violence and so any insight I can get into the realities of violence as it happens in the real world outside the Dojo would be great!

P.S: There is a book which I heard about ages ago that I'm interested in reading but for the life of me I can't remember it's name or the name of the author... only that it was written while the author was in prison. Sorry I'm so vague on that but any hints towards what it may be would be much appreciated also!

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## K-man (Apr 18, 2012)

I'll go along with the Geoff Thompson material.  It is very practical.


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 18, 2012)

Being lazy: http://piedmontbando.blogspot.com/2010/07/suggested-reading-take-1.html

Gotta update that.  *Facing Violence* has come out.  Come across some others, too, like *Sharpening the Warrior's Edge *by Bruce Siddle.  Marc MacYoung has some books out, too, that I need to read.


----------



## frank raud (Apr 18, 2012)

Peter Consterdine's book Streetwise I would highly reccomend. Geoff Thompson's Dead or Alive is another one to check out. As you have a combination of situational/mental preparedness and excercise(weight training) and physical technique(Fighting from the knees), is there a specific area you are looking for recommendations in?


----------



## frank raud (Apr 18, 2012)

Supra Vijai said:


> Hey All,
> 
> P.S: There is a book which I heard about ages ago that I'm interested in reading but for the life of me I can't remember it's name or the name of the author... only that it was written while the author was in prison. Sorry I'm so vague on that but any hints towards what it may be would be much appreciated also!
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!



Many books have been written either while the author was in prison, or after their release. If it was about knife fighting, you make be thinking of Put them Down! Take them out! by Don Pentecost.


----------



## Buka (Apr 18, 2012)

"On Combat" by Dave Grossman is excellent, as is his book "On Killing".  All the above mentioned authors have really good books, they should all be read several times. And it's a great idea to compile notes while you're reading them, because there's going to be a lot of really good stuff and so many small points you'll probably forget some.


----------



## WingChunIan (Apr 19, 2012)

Out of Geoff Thompson's collection my favourites are Dead or Alive, Watch my back, Fear, and the Pavement Arena. There are so many books out there from a similar perspective that they all become much of a muchness after a while. As posted above, if you have specific areas that you want to read up on then suggestions could be more tailored.


----------



## Supra Vijai (Apr 19, 2012)

frank raud said:


> Peter Consterdine's book Streetwise I would highly reccomend. Geoff Thompson's Dead or Alive is another one to check out. As you have a combination of situational/mental preparedness and excercise(weight training) and physical technique(Fighting from the knees), is there a specific area you are looking for recommendations in?



Thanks for that! I'll add those on. Primarily I'm interested in situational/mental preparedness to further develop my understanding of these matters. I'm not actually looking to learn techniques from books of course but the review I saw for Fighting from the knees was quite vague and it was one of those "you may also be interested in" suggestions that popped up when I was looking at  "Watch my back" so thought it may be about the dangers/realities of fighting once you lose your footing. As for the weight training, that one simply caught my eye as I have recently decided I could stand to lose a few kilos and work on my fitness so have joined a gym. It seemed a good idea to have something that was tailored for the martial artist as I have no interest in weight lifting for body building etc.


----------



## Supra Vijai (Apr 19, 2012)

frank raud said:


> Many books have been written either while the author was in prison, or after their release. If it was about knife fighting, you make be thinking of Put them Down! Take them out! by Don Pentecost.



I think that's the one! Thank you!


----------



## Supra Vijai (Apr 19, 2012)

Buka said:


> "On Combat" by Dave Grossman is excellent, as is his book "On Killing".  All the above mentioned authors have really good books, they should all be read several times. And it's a great idea to compile notes while you're reading them, because there's going to be a lot of really good stuff and so many small points you'll probably forget some.



I actually just sent an email to my instructor last night asking about On Combat and his thoughts, good to know it's a recommended read! As for taking notes, something I hadn't considered yet but now that you've mentioned it, it's a great idea, thank you


----------



## Supra Vijai (May 6, 2012)

Just writing back to say my first lot of books arrived and the next list is being made up so thanks to everyone for the suggestions! If you think of anything else that you would class as a "must have" in a decent MA bookshelf, shoot those through as well please


----------



## Kong Soo Do (May 6, 2012)

Supra Vijai said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I've recently ordered a couple of books off Amazon by Sgt. Rory Miller - Meditations on Violence and Facing Violence: Preparing for the unexpected, and am really looking forward to their arrival.
> 
> ...



Geoff Thompson has solid information.  I also recommend Iain Abernethy.

As far as book titles;

Kill or Be Killed

Get Tough

Fighter's Fact Book volumes one and two.


----------



## frank raud (May 6, 2012)

http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i...25137484140_773429139_8872333_657966624_n.jpg


Must have? Hard to say, this is one bookshelf, there is another. I guess it depends what you consider must have


----------



## frank raud (May 6, 2012)

Kong Soo Do said:


> Geoff Thompson has solid information.  I also recommend Iain Abernethy.
> 
> As far as book titles;
> 
> ...



Which version of Kill or Get Killed would you recomend?


----------



## Kong Soo Do (May 6, 2012)

The one I have is the expanded version, 1976 by Col. Rex Applegate.  That is the only one I've read.


----------



## Supra Vijai (Jul 14, 2012)

jks9199 said:


> Being lazy: http://piedmontbando.blogspot.com/2010/07/suggested-reading-take-1.html
> 
> Gotta update that.  *Facing Violence* has come out.  Come across some others, too, like *Sharpening the Warrior's Edge *by Bruce Siddle.  Marc MacYoung has some books out, too, that I need to read.



Just posting back here to say thanks once again for all the suggestions. I have (I think) an impressive list of books ordered now and hopefully on their way soon! I'll post up some pictures of the bookshelf when it's looking a tad less empty 

JKS, Just wanted to ask if you'd seen this new one? http://www.bookdepository.com/Scaling-Force-Rory-Miller/9781594392504 94 days till it comes out but I'm thinking pre-ordering a copy wouldn't be amiss?


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 14, 2012)

Looks interesting...

*Force Decisions *is also out.  It's a good take on why cops use force the way they do.  It's not the absolute word; there are a few things that street cops do differently than corrections officers, and they sneak in -- but Rory also makes clear that his view is HIS view, not the only way.  Heck, every jurisdiction is different... even different stations or precincts can be very different within an agency.


----------



## Supra Vijai (Jul 15, 2012)

jks9199 said:


> Looks interesting...
> 
> *Force Decisions *is also out.  It's a good take on why cops use force the way they do.  It's not the absolute word; there are a few things that street cops do differently than corrections officers, and they sneak in -- but Rory also makes clear that his view is HIS view, not the only way.  Heck, every jurisdiction is different... even different stations or precincts can be very different within an agency.



Yeah, I've got that one on my list. Not sure how applicable it will be living in Australia with a very different legal system to the States but still think it'd be interesting to go through


----------

